# Around the yard



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

It rained almost 4 hours today. No much to do except get the camera out. All taken with the Tamron 150-600 and flash. 

1. A female brown cow bird I think.
2. Cardinals are all over the yard.
3. This girl has been laying in the back of the yard all day. Looks like she is about to pop. Maybe a fawn by morning.
4. Golden front that won't leave my hummingbird feeder along.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

magnificent


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Great!, thanks for sharing


----------



## Maximuslion (Dec 12, 2011)

W o w !!!!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics, congrats!


----------

